# Dell Axim - ActiveSynch - Outlook Error



## MsPCGenius (Apr 24, 2000)

I have a Dell Axim which I synch Groupwise data through the use of Intellisync. My problem is that whenever I dock the Axim, ActiveSynch detects that I don't have Outlook and launches the Wizard for me to install it. I can cancel through these requests, but it is annoying... 

I have ActiveSynch set to *manual * synch, but it continues to auto-sych. Do I need ActiveSynch since Intellisynch is handling the data exchange?

Suggestions?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Yes Intellisync requires Activesync so it cannot be uninstalled. My thought is install it but don't use it then possibly you can "fool" Activesync. Don't get me started on my disdain for Activesync. Hopefully 5.0 with WM 5.0 is better but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## MsPCGenius (Apr 24, 2000)

> My thought is install it but don't use it then possibly you can "fool" Activesync.


What do you mean "don't use it". I don't launch Activesync for anything -- Intellisync handles the data transfer. Activesync seems to have a mind of its own -- launching when I dock the Axim.

At this time, I'm also not sure I'm using Intellisync properly. I seem to be synchronizing *ALL * data each time. I'm using the Synchronize Pocket PC icon. It also produces a "SYSCWCE.EXE has generated errors..." message following the synch. 

Is there another way to synch only "new" data?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I mean install outlook but don't use outlook for anything, I was not reffering to activesync. This way it won't prompt you to install outlook as its already installed. As far as setting up the program look at -

http://www.sync.com/support/portal.html

This is the intellisync website and can give you a bunch of ideas on how to set it up to work best for you.


----------

